# to dwarf or not to dwarf?



## mrlankyadam (Jan 11, 2012)

that is my question. :biggrin:

i will admit i am a large 40k player as i have been playing it with my brother since i was 8 and am still playing

HOWEVER

my friend bought a rather large fantasy daemon army a few months back and i played a few basic games with him and it got me thinking about collecting.

i have looked at a few different armies but the one that catches my eye the most is dwarfs (or dwarves however its spelt lmao) more than likely because at 6ft6 i thought it would be rather ironic.

my question here however, after my life story and my bit of a ramble is, are dwarfs (or dwarves) a good starting army for fantasy battle?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah dwarves are a pretty good place to start: you'll not have to worry about magic and your movement phase is normally pretty rudimentary.

Dwarves can make excellent gunlines and when they make a combat unit it might not be able to get around that quick but it is fairly hard to shift. They can have armies without any shooting but they're pretty hard to use well...
As it is, my only reasoning for why you might not want to strat with dwarves is teh same as my reasoning why you should: you aren't going to be making much use of the magic or movement phases... which, while making it easier for you to learn your army also makes it harder for you to counter other peoples, but then so long as you play nice people who'll talk you through the game it doesn't matter anyway (and dwarven anti-magic is awesome).


----------



## mrlankyadam (Jan 11, 2012)

cool then i think i will start my dwarf army pretty soon then XD

ive created my beginner list and it comes to just over 800 pts with a rune smith.

i haven't got the units yet though.

i know fantasy is different to 40k and this is probably a stupid question but can i make my own dwarf hold?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Sure can! There are numerous unrecorded minor holds scattered around as well as more clans that are above ground and work closely with humans. (like the bugman family)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love me some stunties!!!! Does that sound wrong? 

I have been playing my Dwarfs for almost two years now mate and I love them. Tim/Steve pretty much hit the highlights though. You don't have a lot of manueverability, but they are hard to kill, tough in CC, and their anti-magic is the bane of my DE opponent. I think you are really going to enjoy them as the models have a lot of character and the game play is straight forward, "Unstoppable force, meet immovable object."


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

You are asking that question to reassure yourself that it is the right choice and my friend it is, when in doubt dwarf!!!!! It's just a pity that they got ballsed up in 40k!!! I read The Hobbit when I was 10/11 and wanted to be a dwarf when I grew up, and at 5ft 8 and a most important bit I gladly just missed out on it lol, long story short-pun intended- go dwarf!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

One more thing, I have built a mining cart full of beer and it fits with my army's fluff. That alone is enough to justify making an army of them.


----------



## mrlankyadam (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks guys XD definatly going dwarfs now


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to hear what kind of list do you plan on playing?


----------



## gop (Jun 14, 2010)

It sounds as if you like the idea of the dwarves, so that's the most important bit and will make it more fun. Checkout Bugmans brewery and Furgils build for a good starting point.


----------

